# Nederlandse horlogeband makers?



## Skwere (Aug 12, 2014)

Ik ben tijdens mijn zoektocht naar een lederen nato horlogeband met matte gesp etc. diverse aanbieders tegengekomen van over de gehele wereld, maar eigenlijk geen enkele in Nederland. Zijn er Nederlandse horlogeband makers die die je zou aanbevelen?


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Zijn er wel enkele. Een van de betere is Olaf: DStrap by Olaf Lugten - The story behind
Hij is met name goed in platte banden,.. dus gebolsterd en dergelijke niet.

Maar waarom koop je niet gewoon een nato via een 'standaard' aanbieder?? Gesp is so vervangen en/of je maakt hem snel mat.


----------



## Skwere (Aug 12, 2014)

Die ga ik eens bekijken. Ik zoek juist iets dat niet standaard is en ik heb geen ervaring met vervangen of mat maken van gespen. Wel een goede tip dat dit eenvoudig zelf te doen is, ik ga eens uitzoeken hoe dat werkt. 

Ik heb ook goede opties in Duitsland en Engeland gevonden, maar het is een leuke bijkomstigheid om Nederlands vakmanschap te ondersteunen.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Snap het, maar een lederen nato is eigenlijk wel redelijk 'standaard'. Simpelste manier om een gesp mat te krijgen is Scotch Brite en daarmee dezelfde kant op strijken. Zijn betere manieren, maar hier kan het redelijk eenvoudig mee gedaan worden. Onder de betere manieren versta ik de juiste korrel die past bij het horloge ed.

Olaf zal je iig niet teleurstellen.


----------



## Tyris Flare (Feb 15, 2013)

Metier Straps uit Amsterdam, die maakt lederen banden van oud zwiterse legertassen en dergelijke. Ik heb er zelf één, ziet er goed en degelijk uit.
kun je wel even zoeken op marktplaats. Dan heb je verder nog Landa straps uit limburg. Hier heb ik geen ervaring mee. Meer voor de Panerai banden.

succes, grt.


----------



## Tyris Flare (Feb 15, 2013)

hmmmm


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Tyris Flare said:


> Metier Straps uit Amsterdam, die maakt lederen banden van oud zwiterse legertassen en dergelijke. Ik heb er zelf één, ziet er goed en degelijk uit.
> kun je wel even zoeken op marktplaats. Dan heb je verder nog Landa straps uit limburg. Hier heb ik geen ervaring mee. Meer voor de Panerai banden.
> 
> succes, grt.


Zelf wel ervaring met Julien en erg aardige vent. Banden zijn ook erg netjes.

@TS: Hieronder anders nog een link met een mooi lijstje met ook de andere Nederlandse mannen.

Aftermarket Panerai Straps List and Reviews


----------



## Skwere (Aug 12, 2014)

Bedankt voor de tips. Er zitten erg mooie banden tussen, helaas heeft vakmanschap een hogere prijs dan ik op dit moment uit kan geven aan een horlogeband. Ik wist trouwens niet dat de wereld van horlogebanden zo groot is, met mijn zoektocht kan ik probleemloos hele dagen vullen zonder bij dezelfde aanbieders uit te komen.


----------



## Mimoza (Feb 2, 2013)

Je hebt ook nog:

7T2 straps
Wannahave Strap
Alessio Salsi
Ikzelf (Trapped Leatherworks) www.fb.com/trappedleatherworks

Lederen Nato's zijn niet zo moeilijk inderdaad, alleen is de hardware vinden is niet erg evident.
Ik heb momenteel alleen 22mm hardware.

Neem gerust contact met me op voor meer info


----------



## 964 (May 14, 2014)

Bulang & sons (www.bulangandsons.com) maakt ook prachtige horloge banden. Heb er zelf (nog) geen ervaring mee, maar ik kwijl wel regelmatig weg op de site. Ze zijn overigens wel erg prijzig...


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Interessante topic, weer veel vakmanschap leren kennen waar ik nog niet van gehoord had :-!


----------



## TheMaestro (Feb 16, 2006)

Ik sluit wel wat laat aan. Ben nieuw in deze sectie.
Ik heb hele goede ervaringen met de banden van "Ko", te vinden op Horlogeforum.nl.
Maakt mooie vintage en ammo style banden van goeie kwaliteit en betaalbaar. Rond de € 40,- per band.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

TheMaestro said:


> Ik sluit wel wat laat aan. Ben nieuw in deze sectie.
> Ik heb hele goede ervaringen met de banden van "Ko", te vinden op Horlogeforum.nl.
> Maakt mooie vintage en ammo style banden van goeie kwaliteit en betaalbaar. Rond de € 40,- per band.


Van wat ik gezien heb, vind ik 40,- nog vrij fors. Voor een dergelijk bedrag zou ik elders mijn banden halen. Hij is dan ook pas net begonnen, dus wellicht dat het er over een tijdje kwalitatief er beter uit ziet.


----------

